# Choix Ipad



## SOA597 (26 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour tout le monde

Voila mon oncle m'a demandé quelle type de tablette il doit acheter sachant qu'il n'a jamais évolué sur des OS X et que son utilisation se résume a du surf sur le Net ,regarder du replay,jouer a des petits jeux voir regarder des films (Qualité BR fichier Mkv)
Je lui ai conseiller l'Ipad Mini Retina 2 (il a une tablette d'entrée de gamme 7 pouces qui selon lui lui suffit), qu'en pensez vous sachant que la Mini 3 est sorti (voir la Air 2)

Merci pour avis


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (26 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

La mini 3 coûte 100 euros de plus et à uniquement le touche iD comparé au mini 2.

Pour regarder des films je pense qu'il vaut mieux prendre la taille au dessus. Pas besoin d'avoir le dernier iPad air pour ça (sauf s'il a les moyens et souhaite avoir 128Go d'espace).
Je pencherais pour un iPad rétine 3 ou 4 qui, je pense, suffirait amplement.


----------



## SOA597 (26 Octobre 2014)

Ok je vais en discuter avec lui il veut d'une tablette encombrante .. sinon il a l'air conquis par l'OS (j'ai un iphone et un mbp)


----------



## Filemux (26 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour

Pour ma part j'ai un iPad mini Retina 2 et c'est très bien pour les utilisations que tu évoques, mais pour regarder des films je pense que 10" c'est plus confortable. En tout cas c'est sur qu'il n'est pas nécessaire de prendre le mini 3, en revanche je te conseille de prendre au moins 32Go de capacité, 16Go c'est vraiment trop juste, les applis sont de plus en plus lourdes. Moi avec 32Go je commence a être un peu à l'étroit. 

Je te laisse à ton choix cornélien !


----------



## adixya (26 Octobre 2014)

La génération 2013 est superbe, d'excellents produits.
Si il n'est pas pres de ses sous et qu'il veut le nec plus ultra, le mini 3 peut être une bonne idée avec Touch ID...


----------



## SOA597 (28 Octobre 2014)

Je l'ai convaincu qu'un écran plus grand c'est plus confortable pour regarder les films,séries ..
Maintenant faut que je regarde les diff entre le Ipad Air 1 et 2


----------



## MaitreYODA (28 Octobre 2014)

Les différences entre l'iPad Air premier du nom et l'iPad Air 2 ne sautent pas aux yeux, pourtant elles sont bel et bien présentes!

En résumé, l'iPad Air 2 est bien plus puissant que le Air (qui au passage est déjà super puissant) puisqu'il a un proc 3 curs cadencés à 1.5 GHz chacun + 2 Go de RAM qui sont fort appréciables.
De plus il est encore plus fin et plus léger. Il est également équipé de Touch ID et son écran est de meilleure qualité.

Dans tous les cas: minimum 32 Go (si tu prends le Air 1) et pour le Air 2 ça sera 64 Go de toute façon. 

Seul bémol pour l'iPad Air 2, ils souffrirait de vibrations à cause de ses haut parleur. Ce qui peut être très gênant si ton oncle regarde beaucoup de films.
iPad Air 2 : des vibrations qui font du bruit
http://www.igen.fr/node/88267


----------



## adixya (28 Octobre 2014)

Il peut mettre un casque, je mets tout le temps le casque car le son est bien meilleur... Ca ne me viendrait pas à l'idée, en solo, de me mettre sur haut parleur...


----------



## MaitreYODA (28 Octobre 2014)

Oui moi aussi je met souvent un casque, mais on sait jamais. Y a des gens qui ne supportent pas de porter longtemps un casque.


----------



## adixya (28 Octobre 2014)

Ah oui comme certains jeunes dans le RER par exemple


----------

